# Drucken.... drucken... und nochmals drucken

## proftemme

Servus,

ich hab vor knapp 6 Tagen gentoo installiert, und es klappt alles super...

nur kann ich leider Immer noch nicht drucken...

Ich habe einen:

oki Ol410ex

Das wichtigst ist natürlich, ob ich Drucker Support, bzw. Parallel Support im Kernel aktiviert habe... nun ja, ich denke schon:

Folgende Zeilen aus meiner .config Datei:

```

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_CML1=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AMIGA is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_MFC3 is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_ATARI is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_SUNBPP is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_OTHER is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_1284 is not set

```

ad CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

Das Modul "parport_pc"  ist geladen

[code]

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_EXTENDED is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTY_COUNT=256

CONFIG_PRINTER=y

# CONFIG_LP_CONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_PPDEV is not set

[code]

ich besitze auch das Gerät /dev/lp0 (/dev/printers/0), und wenn ich den Befehl cat /proc/devices eingebe, so bekommen ich folgenden Output:

[code]

Character devices:

  1 mem

  2 pty/m%d

  3 pty/s%d

  4 tts/%d

  5 cua/%d

  6 lp

  7 vcs

 10 misc

 14 sound

116 alsa

128 ptm

136 pts/%d

162 raw

180 usb

195 nvidia

Block devices:

  2 fd

  3 ide0

 22 ide1

[/code]

Ich lasse nun mal cups, oder pdq außen vor, denn meiner Meinung nach, liegt das Problem beim Parallel Port:

ein einfaches cat filename > /dev/lp0 ergibt kein "Output"... der Drucker druckt nicht, jedoch bekomme ich auch keine Fehlermeldung auf das stdout...

Normalerweise sollte sich doch da etwas tun, oder?

Danke,

proftemme [mein erstes posting, übrigens....]

[/i]

----------

## Beforegod

Hi,

das Modul 1284 ist für neuere Drucker zwar nicht notwendig, aber damit hast Dus einfacher einen Drucker zum laufen zu bewegen. Also wähle das Modul 1284 aus und kompiliere Deinen kernel und die Module neu!

----------

## proftemme

Servus,

ich hab 1284 fix in den Kernel kompiliert, nur leider funktioniert das Drucken immer noch nicht...

auch ein cat Datei > /dev/lp0 schlägt fehl...

ist es eigetnlich gut wenn ich nur ein einziges device /dev/lp0 hbae (also keine /dev/lp1, etc...)?

danke

proftemme

----------

## proftemme

Servus,

jetzt kann ich endlich auf /dev/lp0 zugreifen...

Nur habe ich jetzt das Problem, dass ich meinen zweiten Drucker (Hp980) (den ersten Drucker konnte ich nicht anschließen, da der Toner leer war) nicht richtig drucken lassen kann:

Ich bekommen immer die Fehlermeldung (ausgedruckt), dasS:

"Unable to open initial device, quitting" (ich benütze cups)

Hab schon hier im Forum herum geschaut, und hab' auch einige mit dem gleichen Problem gesehen, nur wurde bisher noch keine Antwort geposted.-...

danke

proftemme

----------

## proftemme

Servus,

das Problem wäre gelöst:

einfach 

emerge net-print/hpijs

und schon läuft auch der HP-Drucker...

nur zur Info

----------

